# Smart Play? YES!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UIdI8kh ... r_embedded

This really cracked me up


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

Got that in an email... cracked me up. Surprised somebody didn't just throw him down.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That was good! :O||:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, but no less than two rules were broken. Snap must immediately leave the center's hand-illegal snap.
If this is like other similar plays, the QB said something to make it appear that the snap was not imminent, certainly by his hand gestures, unsportsmanlike conduct to have a dead ball trick. 
Other than that, not bad.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. Huge, why don't you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Little whippersnappers!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Lol. Huge, why don't you tell us how you really feel?


Well, ok...LOL
After 11 years of officiating Ute conference and having to explain the stupid play to so many coaches that wanted to argue about it I guess I am a little less amused. The older version was that the QB saying that they had the wrong ball, so he walks it towards the sideline until the coach gives the signal to turn up field. I guess the main issue is just how anyone would really feel about winning a game that way, if you can't do it with a live ball....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

In instances like this, wouldn't the coach tell the refs about it ahead of time so they were aware, and could make the calls accurately? In that case, with the refs aware, I can't see how there would be anything wrong with it. Unless I was the other team, then I'd have a REAL problem!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> In instances like this, wouldn't the coach tell the refs about it ahead of time so they were aware, and could make the calls accurately? In that case, with the refs aware, I can't see how there would be anything wrong with it. Unless I was the other team, then I'd have a REAL problem!


The officials missed this one, but it is illegal regardless of discussions. I had several coaches warn of us of this play coming and they would come unglued upon learning of the two rule violations if they were to run it. There is a case book that goes through specific plays and the rulings, the case book covers this very play. So, I did not ever see it ran, but had two coaches warn me it was coming pregame. Just silly to me that a coach would want to win that way by having the opponent not even knowing a play is going on.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice, but no less than two rules were broken. Snap must immediately leave the center's hand-illegal snap.
> If this is like other similar plays, the QB said something to make it appear that the snap was not imminent, certainly by his hand gestures, unsportsmanlike conduct to have a dead ball trick.
> Other than that, not bad.


every thing done on that play was good to go. The snap was off to the side and you can hike the ball with out saying anything.I seen where they talked to the coach and the player and the league said it was all good and farr.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I guess the main issue is just how anyone would really feel about winning a game that way, if you can't do it with a live ball....


They lost that game.



Chaser said:


> In instances like this, wouldn't the coach tell the refs about it ahead of time so they were aware, and could make the calls accurately?


when I played we did trick plays like that and told the ref a head of the game and they said everything was good to go.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the video that they talk to them.

http://amfix.blogs.cnn.com/2010/11/09/m ... =allsearch


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but no less than two rules were broken. Snap must immediately leave the center's hand-illegal snap.
> ...


That is simply not true. The National Federation of High Schools NFHS comes up with the rules and some little league conferences like Ute conference will add a few rules to keep things fair like who can be a receiver, runner, etc. otherwise they use the same rules as the NFHS. The snap CAN'T be to the side and must be immediate not a slow hand off. An illegal play is illegal regardless of telling the ref or the POTUS before the play or the game. So, the snap is 100% illegal regardless of having made believe that the snap was not imminent. If you really care, I will wager a whopping $1.00 and take the time to find the exact verbiage if you prefer.


----------

